

Average page load time of top 2000 websites is 10 seconds - philco
http://www.strangeloopnetworks.com/resources/infographics/2012-annual-state-of-the-union/average-load-time-was-10-seconds/

======
balnaphone
There might be something wrong with the plot
[http://www.strangeloopnetworks.com/assets/images/AverageLoad...](http://www.strangeloopnetworks.com/assets/images/AverageLoadTime.jpg)
, since it looks like a unimodal gamma, beta or log-normal type distribution,
but the seconds are on the vertical axis. Did a random ordering of sites along
the horizontal axis just happen to end up looking like a gamma distribution?
Highly unlikely.

So what does the plot mean?

Looks like nonsense.

~~~
fluxon
Ah - after a bit of puzzling, it's a histogram! Time vs. #of sites requiring
that much time to load. Without labels, it _is_ nonsense.

As for the long load times, whew, I thought it was just me.

~~~
balnaphone
Of course, yes, it's a histogram, the point is that the time is labelled on
the wrong axis, it should be on the horizontal one, along with the mean (the
line should point down to intercept the mean time along the horizontal axis).
The vertical axis should be frequency of occurrence, i.e. number of sites
observed to take that amount of load time.

The plot as-is makes no sense, and is visibly nonsense at a glance, so why
trust the numbers?

